# Highest interior headroom



## rvrookieottawa (Nov 30, 2012)

I am looking to purchase our first class A motorhome and need some tips.I am over 6'3" and headroom is an issue.Which brands and models off the most headroom in a vehicle 28-32feet...................Thanks


----------



## vanole (Nov 30, 2012)

Not sure but I think sometime between 04-06 almost all Class A's went to 84" or more prior years I believe were 78".  I know my 07 Dynasty has higher ceilings than my 00 Diplomat did.  The trade off was you lost some basement storage height.

I know you aren't looking a 5th wheels but they have some high overheads, heck I've seen a few of them that have some really high cabinets in them.  My wife is vertically challenged 4'10" and I'm not tall either 5'7" and I had a heck of a time fetching stuff out of them.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 2, 2012)

don't you just hate it when someone ask a question(s) and never come back to see what others has suggested.


----------



## erniee (Dec 6, 2012)

Alfa- has almost 8 foot ceilings


----------



## Dreggs (Dec 23, 2012)

I am 6' 4" and just bought my first Class A.  A Georgie Boy 36 Pursuit.  Headroom is fine thruought.  I have to do a little dance to get in and out of the shower but it is the size of a phone both like most so that is to be expected.  I lived on a 45 foot sailboat for many years with about 6' of headroom. I found out that if you are happy enough withthe  vehicle you can talk yourself into almost anything.


----------



## rvrookieottawa (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the helpful tips everyone!


----------



## chag67 (Jan 21, 2013)

I am 6'7" (79") and I am full timing it in a 78" tall 1997 Newmar 37' Class A. Most of my time is spent outside. When inside I am on the bed or sitting down. Showering is a bit difficult but manageable. If I really want to stretch out, I just visit the bathhouse. Other than slightly bending over, I am quite cozy in my bus. But I am looking to purchasing a 5th wheel when the bus is paid off (hopefully in 2 years or less).


----------



## erniee (Jan 21, 2013)

you will hit your head in the bedroom of that 5th wheel


----------



## johnson33 (Apr 18, 2013)

I am also interested in that . Plz provide me all information .


----------

